# Subwoofer mit AVR verbinden/kompatibel?



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Februar 2016)

Nabend zusammen 

kurz zu meiner Situation: Ich nutze ein Teufel 2.1 System (Teufel Concept C 3   Wireless Stereo Lautsprecher System 2.1 Schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi). Das System ist per Cinch an einen Audio-Switch (HQ 4-Wege Audioschalter kaufen? | Bax-shop) angeschlossen. Je nach Bedarf wird halt mein TV/BR-Player oder einer der zwei PCs _versorgt_.

Das langfristige Ziel ist eigentlich 5.1 (es sei denn ihr bringt jetzt gute Gegenargumente). Die erste weitere Anschaffung sollte ein AVR sein.

Meine Frage wäre also: kann ich mein 2.1 System weiter benutzen/erweitern? Kann ich jeden AVR nehmen? Wenn ja, welchen (<500€)? Oder macht es Sinn etwas neues, besseres zu gönnen, etwas in die Richtung: 5.1 Blu Ray Microlautsprecher gunstig online kaufen - teufel.de Schätzungsweise ist die Anschaffung von AVR und drei Boxen ja nicht unbedingt billiger als so ein fertiges System ^^

Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere kann Licht in mein dunkles Multimedia-Wissen bringen 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2016)

Also, ein AVR bringt dir da erst mal rein gar nix, außer dass du halt mehrere Geräte anschließen kannst, was du aber ja auch jetzt schon mit dem Umschalter machen kannst. Wo soll da denn nun der Vorteil liegen, wenn du einen AVR kaufst? ^^ 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst nen AVR holen, wenn du genug Geld hast, um direkt auch zumindest vordere Boxen dazuzukaufen. Dann könntest du die Mini-Boxen vlt provisorisch als "hintere" nutzen, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob man die auch direkt an einen AVR anschließen kann ohne Probleme. Den Sub kannst du dann theoretisch wie einen normalen aktiven Sub durchaus per Mono-Chinch-Kabel an den "Sub out" des AVR anschließen, ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob der Sub damit zurecht kommt, dass er kein Stereosignal, sondern scheinbar nur "Ton rechts" oder "Ton links" vom AVR bekommt. Müsste aber an sich egal sein.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass schon ein 300€-AVR plus Boxen zu je 100€ besser klingen wird als das Teufel-System. Da zahlst du ja auch den wireless-Kram mit, so dass es an sich eher ein Set für 200-250€ ist.


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

Den Mono Sub-Out einfach klonen via Y Kabel, damit hat sich das Thema schon erledigt. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Dieser Wireless Mist hat in der direkten SIgnalübertragung zwischen Verstärker und LS nix zu suchen... das ist wie Skype vs. echtem S*x! 

Jeder halbwegs vernünftige AVR pulverisiert Dir diese Teufel Brüllwürfel!!! Stell Dir zunächst mal ordentliche Frontboxen inkl. solidem AVR rein im Stereobetrieb (zur Not mit Subwoofer Unterstützung!) und bau dann den Center und Rearboxen aus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Besten Dank für die Erklärung(en)!

Empfehlungen? AVR, zwei Boxen, (evtl Center)...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht diesen Receiver Pioneer VSX-83 -K 5.2 Netzwerk-Mehrkanal Receiver (14  Watt Pro Kanal, WiFi, Bluetooth, Ultra-HD Video Scaler, HDCP 2.2, App Steuerung, Airplay, DLNA, Internetradio, Spotify Connect) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video   oder vlt auch nur der Pioneer VSX-43 -K 5.1 AV Receiver (13  Watt pro Kanal, 4K Ultra HD Passthrough, HDMI mit HDCP2.2, Bluetooth, Eco-Mode) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

und als Boxen zB die hier Canton GLE 42  Kompaktlautsprecher (7 /13  Watt) schwarz (Paar): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi  dazu musst du noch Kabel kaufen, da reichen sicher erstmal 10m: DCSk HiFi Lautsprecherkabel transparent Kupfer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Kabel hab ich noch genug da 

Kann man die Boxen eig auch "austauschen"? Also könnte ich die von dir genannten Canton an den Teufel-Sub klemmen?


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

Liebes Gemüse, 

grundsätzlich sollte die Leistungs- und Qualitätsklasse der Komponenten stets zusammen passen. Jetzt hast Du hier nen Subwoofer, in den noch irgendwie mit Kompromissen, Kürzungen und Sparmaßnahmen nen Verstärker integriert wurde mit wesentlich weniger Leistung als der AVR. Musste doch selber merken, dass das nicht ganz so zusammen geht bzw. gehört. 
Deswegen: Grundsätzlich geht das, wird den Boxen aber mMn nicht gerecht. 
Außerdem ist zu beachten: Der Teufel Sub ist bzgl. Trennfrequenzen etc. höchstwahrschenlich sehr fix mit nur minimalen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten an den physischen Aufbau und Charakteristik der Teufel Brüllwürfel angepasst und eingestellt. Wenn die Trennfrequenzen der Canton nun anders sind (und mMn sind sie das, einfach mal Datenblätter vegleichen, das mach ich nun mal nicht sondern überlasse ich Dir) wird das Klangbild äußerst enttäuschend sein und/oder die Canton können ihr volles Potential überhaupt nicht entfalten. 

Deswegen: Tu Dir und deinen neuen Boxen was Gutes und häng 'se an nen ordentlichen AVR und gut


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Geht klar 

Ein Bekannter hat mir den Denon AVR-X1200W schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfohlen - preislich etwas über dem Pioneer von Herbboy. Spräche was gegen das Gerät?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Geht klar
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat mir den Denon AVR-X1200W schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfohlen - preislich etwas über dem Pioneer von Herbboy. Spräche was gegen das Gerät?


 der ist sehr gut für den Preis, da bleibt halt weniger für die Boxen über    Heute ab 18h gibt es den Denon hier Onkyo TX-SR444 (B) 7.1-Kanal Heimkinoreceiver (Dolby Atmos, DTS-HD, 4K, Ultra HD, HDCP 2.2, Bluetooth, 1   Watt, Raumeinmessung) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  bei Amazon im Blitzangebot - am besten über diesen Link zu den Angeboten gehen Amazon.de Angebote: Jeden Tag neue Deals - stark reduziert  FALLS der was für Dich wäre. Der kostet auch so schon aktuell nicht mehr als anderswo.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Die 500€ bezogen sich wirklich nur auf den AVR - wenn ich nun für 300€ oder 400€ was "gutes" bekomme und dann im Endeffekt für 600€ einen AVR + zwei gute Lautsprecher habe, ist das in Ordnung 

Kann man zwei MIVOC SB 210MKII (Regallautsprecher) später mal sinnvoll integrieren? Könnte das Pärchen für 10€ bekommen - dass man für 10€ nicht viel erwarten kann ist mir schon klar, aber evtl ja als Rear?!

@ Herbboy: Danke für den Tipp, aber ich denke, ich investiere lieber etwas mehr und hab dann das eine oder andere gewünschte Feature mehr ^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Ach so, ich dachte 500€ für AVR und Boxen zusammen -  nee, also dann nimm ruhig den Denon, der ist einer der beliebtesten. Viele, die vlt 100€ mehr kosten, sind zwar teils durchaus noch nen Tick besser, aber komischerweise findet man zu denen erstaunlich viele negative Meinungen. Kann zwar sein, dass 99% zufrieden sind und sich von denen 99% nicht melden, von den 1% unzufriedenen aber fast jeder rummeckert, aber ich fand es schon seltsam, dass bei so vielen AVRs von 400-600€ es recht viele Klagen gibt...  vor allem halt wegen Features, die eher "modern" und zusätzlich sind und nicht das klassische "Ton wiedergeben und basta" 

Wegen der Mivoc: sind das nicht größere Boxen? Dann wären die hinten was deplatziert, außer du hast das Sofa mitten im Raum und viel Platz... ^^  Aber für nen 10er kannst du die ruhig nehmen und vlt sogar vorne verwenden. Die kosteten wohl um die 100€/Stück, so schlecht dürften die nicht sein,


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Das hat man davon, wenn man sich auf Bezeichnungen von Freunden verlässt  Die hier sind gemeint: MIVOC RB 1 5MKII REGAL-LAUTSPRECHER SW


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

Hm naja könnte man evtl als Rear Boxen integrieren. Ich kenne sie nicht selbst aber probier es einfach aus, den ich würde sagen für den Preis kannste kaum was falsch machen. 

Zum Thema AVR untr 500 Euro könnte man durchaus diesen hier nehmen: Onkyo TX-NR646 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Ich hab den Vor-Vorgänger (609) und überlege derzeit den 646 dafür zu holen als Ersatz wegen Airplay und den 609 ins Büro zu stellen. Bin mit dem Onkyo sehr zufrieden wobei der Denon sicher auch kein schlechter AVR ist, kenne ih nur nicht selbst.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2016)

Korrigiert mich gerne: Airplay ist doch nur interessant, wenn man Apple-Produkte hat oder?


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

Jo stimmt schon! Mein Haushalt wurde komplett veräppelt deswegen nen wichtiges Feature für mich. 
Aber auch ansonsten ist der 646 nen extrem guter VR zu dem Preis... Leistung, Anpassbarkeit, Klangbild, Features, Navigierbarkeit im Menü etc.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das hat man davon, wenn man sich auf Bezeichnungen von Freunden verlässt  Die hier sind gemeint: MIVOC RB 15MKII REGAL-LAUTSPRECHER SW


 ja gut, die kannst du sicher als "hintere" nehmen. Für Perfektionisten sollten hinten natürlich Boxen aus der gleichen Bauserie wie vorne sein, aber selbst in Filmen kommt über 70% "von vorne", und oft weißt du gar nicht, ob zB ein Schuss nun "dumpf" klingt, weil es im Film halt so ist, oder ob es wegen der Boxen ist  irgendwann solltest du dann auch hinten die Boxen halbwegs anpassen. Ich hab zB alte, aber rel gute Regalboxen (damals 800 DM) vorne gehabt und hinten kleine JBL Control One für 100€. Jetzt hab ich vorne Standboxen und die Regalboxen nach hinten gestellt, das passt nun vom Sound her viel besser zusammen - aber mit den JBL war es auch keinesfalls "schlecht". Grad wenn "von überall" Sound kam, hat man das eh nicht merken können. zb Musik war dann halt "im ganzen Raum", da hast du die Unzulänglichkeiten der JBL nicht mehr rausgehört. 

Kurz: für nen 10er nimmt die ruhig


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2016)

Gut...wenn man jetzt eh schon so weit ist, dass man vier brauchbare Boxen hat: Empfehlung fürs Center um 5.1 zu haben oder damit noch warten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Gut...wenn man jetzt eh schon so weit ist, dass man vier brauchbare Boxen hat: Empfehlung fürs Center um 5.1 zu haben oder damit noch warten?


 das ist schwer zu sagen. Einerseits ist ein Center super bei Filmen, weil ansonsten die Sprache mit den IMHO oft VIEL zu lauten Effekten&co, die für Front L+R gedacht sind, gemischt wird und untergeht. Auf der anderen Seite kannst du halt bessere Boxen nehmen, wenn du mit dem Center erst mal wartest.

Was wolltest du noch mal für die Boxen ausgeben?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2016)

Komm mal vom Budget weg ^^ wenn nicht alles auf einmal machbar ist, muss ich damit noch warten 

Also 400€ der AVR, 200€ die Boxen....was wäre dann ein passender Center, der preislich und leitungsmäßig dazu passt?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2016)

Ein passender - mMn der am besten passende - Center ist immer die gleiche Box, die du für links und rechts vorne einsetzt. Die meisten angebotenen Center haben bauartbedingt ein mieses (und für den Einsatzzweck völlig ungegeignetes) Abstrahlverhalten und sind obendrein gerne auch teurer als die "normalen" Boxen der Serie. Das ist also immer eine Überlegung wert.

Zum AVR, da kannst du im Prinzip nehmen was dir am Besten gefällt. Die Markengeräte geben sich alle nicht viel. Zumal in den unteren Preisklassen, da müssen alle den Rotstift ansetzen und zaubern kann kein Entwickler. D.h. du schaust was du an Features brauchst/willst und kaufst dann das Gerät, welches diese alle bietet. Bei mehreren Möglichkeiten kannst du dich von deiner Sympathie leiten lassen. 

Alternativ kannst du auch in einem Laden die Teile gegeneinander probe hören (in der Preisklasse wirds da nur sehr marginale Unterschiede geben) und die Bedienung (da gibts vermutlich größere Unterschiede - wobei man unterscheiden muss in Features, die man permanent nutzt und Dingen, die man 1x einstellt und gut) miteinander vergleichen.

Viel falsch kannst du da aber eigentlich nicht machen.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mit Regalboxen vorne ggf. 3 - 1 als Center und dann kannst später aus gleicher Serie noch teurere Frontboxen kaufen 

Wichtig ist das du 2 gute Boxen hast dann stimmt erstmal die Grundlage gerade für Musik


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Budget nicht so wichtig ist, würde ich nicht nur Boxen für 100€ nehmen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2016)

Was wäre denn eine Empfehlung, wenn man "länger Ruhe" haben möchte? Sollten natürlich trotzdem zum AVR von ~400€ passen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine Empfehlung, wenn man "länger Ruhe" haben möchte? Sollten natürlich trotzdem zum AVR von ~400€ passen ^^


  ja gut, da passen auch Boxen für 1000€ / Stück noch gut ^^   Du könntest zb die nehmen http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...Canton-Chrono-502-2--schwarz-oder-weiss-.html  oder die http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...-SL-520-2-highgloss--schwarz-oder-weiss-.html     sind Stückpreise.

Wenn du Platz für Standboxen hast und nicht zu nah dransitzt, könnte man welche so ab 250€/Stück nehmen, da gibt es auch immer mal gute Angebote mit Boxen, die 100-150€ günstiger als zum Normalpreis sind.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2016)

Standboxen sind Moment nicht notwendig/sinnvoll auf Grund von Platzmangel...Richtung Standboxen wollte ich eher später (andere Wohnung) gehen, wenn man die Mivoc als Rear ausrangiert und von den Canton GLE 42 ersetzt werden  - so zumindest mein Gedankengang ^^

Evtl schnei ich einfach mal bei der Elektrowelt rein und frag mal, was die vor Ort haben und empfehlen können...

Edit: Gibts eine Kurzform inwiefern sich die beiden Boxen unterscheiden? Von den Daten sehen die für mich ja erst mal gleich aus...


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2016)

Die 520 hat nen größeren Tieftöner und damit mehr Bassvolumen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Die 520 hat nen größeren Tieftöner und damit mehr Bassvolumen.


 jo, die etwas teueren sind um eine Mini-Klasse höher, daher noch der Zusatz SL - das ist eine ganz "andere" Serie von Canton, aber immer noch die beliebte Chrono-Serie. Das ist aber echt auch schwer: von den nicht.SL gibt es die 502.3, sogar teurer als die 502.2 SL sind usw., und oft sind einfach nur die neueren Versionen gleich 30% teurer, obwohl die älteren quasi identisch klingen...  normalerweise ist innerhalb der gleichen Serie die Box mit der größeren Nummer halt die "besser", und das .2 oder .3 ist die Revision. Aber auch von den beliebten Canton GLE gibt es Modelle, die teurer sind als die Chrono 502.2, und ich hab da echt keinen Schimmer, ob die nur neuer oder auch besser sind, obwohl GLE an sich unter Chrono einzuordnen ist...

 Optimal wäre, wenn du in dem Shop vlt mal einen Probetermin ausmachst. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die jede Box so mal eben da aufbauen. Das ist in einem Gewerbegebiet mit Büro und "Showroom"-Bereich, sind halt auf Versand spezialisiert und kein klassisches Ladengeschäft.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2016)

Alles klar....werd wohl mal vorbeischauen und fragen, ob ich die GLE und die Chrono mal gegenhören kann. Dann kann ich wohl am besten entscheiden, inwiefern sich das "in meinen Ohren" lohnt


----------



## Venom89 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich beim Probehören nicht nur auf Canton fixieren. Gibt ja noch andere gute Hersteller. Dali, Kef, Nubert, B&W usw.

Lass dich bei Canton zB nicht von der UVP blenden, um so länger die Dinger auf dem Markt sind um so näher kommen Sie ihrem eigentlichen Wert. Das hat nichts mit "Angebot" zu tun wie hier manch einer meint .

Bei den meisten Herstellern gibt es so etwas auch gar nicht, höchstens mal einen Abverkauf.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Die 520 hat nen größeren Tieftöner und damit mehr Bassvolumen.



Ganz so simpel ist es leider nicht! Von der Größe der Tieftöner kann man mitnichten auf das Bassvolumen schließen.
Innerhalb einer Boxenfamilie geht das vielleicht gerade noch gut, aber spätestens, wenn es wie hier unterschiedlliche sind oder gar noch von verschiedenen Herstellern, dann ist das reine Mutmaßung mit der man gründlich daneben liegen kann!

@TS: Hör ruhig mehr zur Probe als die beiden Cantons. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter und nicht jedem gefällt Canton von der Abstimmung her. Ich habe z.B. noch keine Canton gehört, die mir gefallen hätte. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und deswegen wäre es schade, wenn du nicht mal die ganze Bandbreite - ganze geht eh nicht, aber zumindest einen größeren Ausschnitt als den den Canton bietet - anhören würdest.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz so simpel ist es leider nicht! Von der Größe der Tieftöner kann man mitnichten auf das Bassvolumen schließen.
> Innerhalb einer Boxenfamilie geht das vielleicht gerade noch gut, aber spätestens, wenn es wie hier unterschiedlliche sind oder gar noch von verschiedenen Herstellern, dann ist das reine Mutmaßung mit der man gründlich daneben liegen kann!


 hier handelt es sich ja aber eben um quasi die gleiche Serie (zwischen Chrono und Chrono SL ist doch kein großer Unterschied, oder), ich denke da trifft das in DEM Fall dann schon durchaus zu   


@Venom:   das meinte ich gar nicht mit "Angebot", was du uneterstellst. Ich bin nicht so blöde und denke, dass alles unter UVP ein "Angebot" ist...    ich meine ECHTE Angebote, also deutlich günstiger als es ansonsten üblich für das Modell XY ist. Es gibt sehr oft Boxen,  auch von Canton, die schon längst laufend immer günstiger geworden sind und weit von der UVP weg sind, dabei seit Monaten für den Preis X verkauft werden, der nicht mehr zu sinken scheint, also scheinbar der "wahre" Wert. Dann gibt es aber mal von einem Shop dieses Modell doch auch mal um weitere 20% günstiger für ne Woche oder sogar nur einen Tag  - DAS meine ich mit Angebot. Ich meine damit nicht eine durchgestrichene UVP als Pseudo-Angebot...    das sollte an sich schon allein deswegen klar sein, weil ich schrieb, dass die neuen Modelle oft teurer sind, obwohl sie an sich fast identisch zur Vorversion sind. 


und selbstverständlich sollte er weitere Hersteller mal anhören. Wenn er nicht geschrieben hätte, dass er wohl eh mal da vorbeigeht, hätte ich auch noch weitere nicht-Cantons gepostet


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hier handelt es sich ja aber eben um quasi die gleiche Serie (zwischen Chrono und Chrono SL ist doch kein großer Unterschied, oder), ich denke da trifft das in DEM Fall dann schon durchaus zu



Ist das wirklich dasselbe? Ich verfolge Canton nicht und die Preisklasse juckt mich auch nicht, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es eben doch nicht das Gleiche wäre, sondern die SL quasi die gepimpte Variante mit einer leicht anderen Abstimmung?! Wenn das falsch ist, dann kann man in dem Fall vielleicht drauf schließen.


----------



## Venom89 (19. Februar 2016)

Nur gibt es solche Angebote bei vernünftigen Herstellern nicht. Siehe zB Nubert. Und das finde ich gut so! Canton geht mir mit dieser Ramsch Politik schon lange auf die Nerven. Daher sollte der TE nicht hoffen das dies bei anderen Hersteller ähnlich ist, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Da kann man dann ewig warten . Wollte dich natürlich nicht als blöd darstellen .



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich dasselbe? Ich verfolge Canton nicht und die Preisklasse juckt mich auch nicht, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es eben doch nicht das Gleiche wäre, sondern die SL quasi die gepimpte Variante mit einer leicht anderen Abstimmung?! Wenn das falsch ist, dann kann man in dem Fall vielleicht drauf schließen.



Angeblich habe die eine unterschiedliche Abstimmung. + wesentliche bessere Verarbeitung mit Klavierlack Optik bei den SL


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur gibt es solche Angebote bei vernünftigen Herstellern nicht. Siehe zB Nubert.


 Nubert ist ein Sonderfall, die sind halt auch gleichzeitig Direktvertrieb. Mit DEM Argument müsstest du an sich auch Teufel super finden     Ansonsten gibt es doch aber so gut wie kein Produkt auf dem Markt, wo du nicht ne UVP hast, die mit dem Ladenpreis meist nix zu tun hat... da kannst du nicht speziell auf Boxen schimpfen.



> Und das finde ich gut so! Canton geht mir mit dieser Ramsch Politik schon lange auf die Nerven. Daher sollte der TE nicht hoffen das dies bei anderen Hersteller ähnlich ist, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Da kann man dann ewig warten . Wollte dich natürlich nicht als blöd darstellen .


 kein Problem, hatte ich dann falsch verstanden. 

 Es ging mir nur darum, dass man auch immer mal ein echt gutes Angebot finden kann, also wirklich nochmal ein Stück unter dem Preis, der an sich seit langem schon fast unveränderter Marktpreis, also nicht einfach nur UVP ist. Und auf SO was kann man ruhig warten. zB Wenn du da nen Lautsprecher mit "Release" im Jahr 2013 hast, bei dem du im Preisvergleich siehst, dass der von "UVP" 800€ langsam auf 500€ sank, aber seit längerem nicht tiefer und dann  als Angebot zB 400€ kostet, ist der _*vlt*_ sogar besser als Nuberts "schon immer 400€"-Box  

 Du willst ja auch sicher nicht behaupten, auch wenn die Preispolitik von Nubert zu loben ist, dass ALLE anderen Boxen für X Euro schlechter sind als die Nuberts zum gleichen Preis, oder?  




> Angeblich habe die eine unterschiedliche Abstimmung. + wesentliche bessere Verarbeitung mit Klavierlack Optik bei den SL


  naja, Canton hat SO viele Modellreihen, da dachte ich eher, dass die Unterschiede sehr fließend sind... erst Recht, wenn die beide "Chrono" heißen. Vlt sind die SL in der Tat etwas anders abgestimmt, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der größere Basstöner dann AUCH mehr/besserer Bass bedeutet.  ^^    Letztenendes ist es an sich egal, wenn man eh Probehören geht.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nubert ist ein Sonderfall, die sind halt auch gleichzeitig Direktvertrieb. Mit DEM Argument müsstest du an sich auch Teufel super finden     Ansonsten gibt es doch aber so gut wie kein Produkt auf dem Markt, wo du nicht ne UVP hast, die mit dem Ladenpreis meist nix zu tun hat... da kannst du nicht speziell auf Boxen schimpfen.



Gerade Teufel ist doch der Platzhirsch wenn es um das verramschen geht 



Herbboy schrieb:


> kein Problem, hatte ich dann falsch verstanden.
> 
> Es ging mir nur darum, dass man auch immer mal ein echt gutes Angebot finden kann, also wirklich nochmal ein Stück unter dem Preis, der an sich seit langem schon fast unveränderter Marktpreis, also nicht einfach nur UVP ist. Und auf SO was kann man ruhig warten. zB Wenn du da nen Lautsprecher mit "Release" im Jahr 2013 hast, bei dem du im Preisvergleich siehst, dass der von "UVP" 800€ langsam auf 500€ sank, aber seit längerem nicht tiefer und dann  als Angebot zB 400€ kostet, ist der _*vlt*_ sogar besser als Nuberts "schon immer 400€"-Box



Um besser geht es da gar nicht, dass ist immer Geschmacksache. Mir geht es da eher um den wiederverkaufswert.  

Und nochmal: bei den meisten Herstellern sinkt der Preis NICHT. Es kommt evtl mal ein Abverkauf aber das war es auch schon. Mit sowas kann man nämlich auch Kunden verlieren . 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Du willst ja auch sicher nicht behaupten, auch wenn die Preispolitik von Nubert zu loben ist, dass ALLE anderen Boxen für X Euro schlechter sind als die Nuberts zum gleichen Preis, oder?



Wie schon gesagt, ob gut oder schlecht entscheidet der eigene Geschmack. Da bleibt vorerst der Preis außen vor. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, Canton hat SO viele Modellreihen, da dachte ich eher, dass die Unterschiede sehr fließend sind... erst Recht, wenn die beide "Chrono" heißen. Vlt sind die SL in der Tat etwas anders abgestimmt, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der größere Basstöner dann AUCH mehr/besserer Bass bedeutet.  ^^    Letztenendes ist es an sich egal, wenn man eh Probehören geht.



Aus der Größe des Chassi allein kann man gar nichts ableiten. . Leider sind die Canton allgemein sehr schlecht was den Tiefgang angeht. Auch bei den großen Standlautsprechern ist nicht selten bei 50-60Hz Feierabend.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich beim Probehören nicht nur auf Canton fixieren. Gibt ja noch andere gute Hersteller. Dali, Kef, Nubert, B&W usw.
> ...



Welche Serie von zB Dali oder Kef sind den mit der Canton Chrono Serie zu vergleichen? Oder kann man da einfach nach dem Preis gehen?


----------



## Venom89 (20. Februar 2016)

Würde mir die Dali Zensor bzw Kef Q Serie mal anschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Würde mir die Dali Zensor bzw Kef Q Serie mal anschauen.


  Die Dali Zensor hatte ich persönlich schon mal auf ner Wunschliste. Die sind nicht verkehrt.


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz so simpel ist es leider nicht! Von der Größe der Tieftöner kann man mitnichten auf das Bassvolumen schließen.
> Innerhalb einer Boxenfamilie geht das vielleicht gerade noch gut, aber spätestens, wenn es wie hier unterschiedlliche sind oder gar noch von verschiedenen Herstellern, dann ist das reine Mutmaßung mit der man gründlich daneben liegen kann!



Hm naja nein das ist die selbe Serie, deswegen is das keine Mutmaßung mein Lieber, sondern ziemliche Gewissheit, dass der innere Aufbau vom Prinzip her ähnlich/gleich ist


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Hm naja nein das ist die selbe Serie, deswegen  is das keine Mutmaßung mein Lieber, sondern ziemliche Gewissheit, dass  der innere Aufbau vom Prinzip her ähnlich/gleich ist




Hm, jetzt steht deine Aussage gegen die von Venom... Im Netz liest man  auch beide Versionen. Was jetzt stimmt? Ich weiß es nicht, weiß aber, dass man, wenn man  verschiedene Boxen anhand  Treibergrößen auf ihre Bassfähigkeiten vergleicht gerne mal auf die Nase fällt - mein Lieber...


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt steht deine Aussage gegen die von Venom... Im Netz liest man  auch beide Versionen. Was jetzt stimmt? Ich weiß es nicht, weiß aber, dass man, wenn man  verschiedene Boxen anhand  Treibergrößen auf ihre Bassfähigkeiten vergleicht gerne mal auf die Nase fällt - mein Lieber...



Hmm bzgl. der Verarbeitungsqualität kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber ansonsten ist es klar, dass sie eine unterschiedliche Abstimmung haben, sind ja auch 2 Boxen mit unterschiedlichen Membranen etc. Die MUSS ich ja auch anders abstimmen  
Steht also nicht wirklich der Aussage entgegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2016)

Ne, die muss man nicht unterschiedlich abstimmen, Boxen innerhalb einer Serie sind im Normalfall alle gleich abgestimmt, egal wie groß die sind. Da kommt für gewöhnlich bei größeren Boxen mehr Pegel und mehr Tiefgang bei gleicher Abstimmung ins Spiel, 

Die untere Grenzfrequenz bei den Beiden ist allerdings identisch (und völlig übertrieben dazu - vermutlich ist das der -10dB Punkt oder was ähnlich unseriöses) angegeben...
Über den Bass sagt diese Aussage leider praktisch nix aus. Deswegen kann die größere Mehr Bass haben, muss aber nicht.

Das ist mir aber auch völlig egal. Probehören - entscheiden gut ist! Anders führt das ja doch zu nichts Gutem.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. Februar 2016)

Bin (hfftl) morgen vor Ort...mal hören, was bei rumkommt 

Edit: Soo...für alle, die es interessiert...

Hier werkeln nun der Denon X1200W, zwei Dali Zensor 3, der Teufel Subwoofer und zwei Mivoc als Rear.
Probe gehört hab ich die Canton GLE 496, die Dali Zensor 5 und die Canton Chrono 509.2. Außerdem noch ein absurd teures Paar von KEF, weil ich mal wissen wollte, ob ich dann noch einen Unterschied höre 

Die GLE waren als erstes dran und ich war anfangs auch recht angetan - mag am Vergleich zu den Teufel-"Brüllwürfeln" liegen  Danach dann die Dali und das war dann wirklich nochmal ein deutlicher Unterschied. Der Bass war etwas weniger stark ausgeprägt, dafür war der Klang im allgemeinen deutlich angenehmer, klarer,....irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben - besser halt ^^
Da zwischen den Zensor und den GLE ja aber auch finanziell eine gute Ecke liegt, wollte ich nochmal die Chrono hören, um einen Vergleich zu haben, der finanziell besser passt. Klanglich konnte ich hier keinen großen Unterschied mehr ausmachen, sodass es am Ende eine reine Bauchentscheidung geworden ist.

Bisher lief hier die komplette Bandbreite an Musik von E-Gitarre über Trance hin zur klassischen Musik - je nach Stil überlege ich sogar, ob man den Subwoofer wirklich braucht ^^Generell kann ich nur sagen: ich bin begeistert  Wie sich das ganze am bei nem Film macht, wird am We mal getestet, aber da mach ich mir schon keine Sorgen mehr drum.

In diesem Sinne einen besten Dank an alle Beteiligten!  Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------

